#ubuntu-unregged 2013-03-25
<FloodBot2> Ghoul_: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Ghoul_: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> xorox90: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> jave, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Gentoo'?
<FloodBot2> Bish, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 8 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> xorox90: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> jave, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Gentoo'?
<FloodBot1> Bish, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 8 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Mayazcherquoi_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a violet violin?
<FloodBot1> GrapeApe_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number comes immediately after 1?
<FloodBot1> codepal, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 456?
<FloodBot2> Mayazcherquoi_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a violet violin?
<FloodBot2> GrapeApe_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number comes immediately after 1?
<FloodBot2> codepal, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 456?
<FloodBot1> drag0nz, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 8 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Nekos, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Ubuntu'?
<FloodBot2> drag0nz, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 8 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Nekos: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> Nekos, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Ubuntu'?
<FloodBot2> Nekos: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> ubuntulog: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> ubuntulog: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> zoktar: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> zoktar: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Brittany_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last digit in the number 987?
<FloodBot2> Brittany_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last digit in the number 987?
<FloodBot2> NuSuey: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> NuSuey: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> darkcharl, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'apropos' (which is a command that lets you find programs that do what you need)?
<FloodBot2> darkcharl, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'apropos' (which is a command that lets you find programs that do what you need)?
<FloodBot1> darkcharl: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> darkcharl: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> KiSM, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Is Ubuntu the best operating system in the world?
<FloodBot2> KiSM, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Is Ubuntu the best operating system in the world?
<FloodBot1> Mayazcherquoi: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> Mayazcherquoi: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> codepal, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 456?
<FloodBot1> codepal, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 456?
<FloodBot1> marienz: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> marienz: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Eff3x, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 2 (3*2)?
<FloodBot1> tuxgeek_: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> bshe: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Bray90820, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a violet violin?
<FloodBot1> Mayazcherquoi: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Sornaensis, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Ubuntu comes with about 30000 packages compiled for you. How many letters are in the word 'compile'?
<FloodBot1> dr_willis, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 1 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> MrPPS, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the language spoken in France?
<FloodBot1> MrPPS: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> rattatoue, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last digit in the number 758?
<FloodBot1> Scarberian, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a brown bug?
<Scarberian> brown
<FloodBot1> Scarberian: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<MrPPS> FloodBot1: French
<FloodBot1> MrPPS: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> marahin, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent are the United States of America in?
<FloodBot1> xorox90: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> IcePee, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the letter between S and U in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> fxhp, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last month of the year?
<FloodBot1> TheLordOfTime: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> jgoss: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Mayazcherquoi_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a violet violin?
<FloodBot1> Nekos: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Bish, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 8 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> hashashin: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> abumirqaan: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<Mayazcherquoi_> violet
<FloodBot1> Mayazcherquoi_: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Mayazcherquoi_: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Mayazcherquoi: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> Mayazcherquoi: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Nekos, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Ubuntu'?
<FloodBot2> Nekos, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Ubuntu'?
<FloodBot1> mattswe: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> mattswe: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Nekos: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> Nekos: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Ghoul__: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Pulec, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the letter of the alphabet immediately after A?
<FloodBot1> krabador: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> soul, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What language is spoken in Italy?
<FloodBot1> Oli: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<soul> FloodBot1: Italian
<FloodBot1> soul: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> soul, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What language is spoken in Italy?
<FloodBot1> Nekos, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Ubuntu'?
<soul> FloodBot1: Italian
<FloodBot1> soul: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> MrPPS: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> MrPPS: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<Bray9082_> a violet violin is volot
<Bray9082_> just to answer your question from earlier
<Bray9082_> no it's vilote
<FloodBot1> Vert, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the letter of the alphabet immediately before E?
<FloodBot1> Nekos: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> mattswe: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Bish, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 8 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Nekos, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Ubuntu'?
<FloodBot1> Sornaensis, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Ubuntu comes with about 30000 packages compiled for you. How many letters are in the word 'compile'?
<FloodBot2> SmallR2002_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'swap' (a swap partition or file is a place on disk providing virtual memory)
<FloodBot1> SmallR2002_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'swap' (a swap partition or file is a place on disk providing virtual memory)
<FloodBot1> xcvt01_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many days are in a week?
<FloodBot1> Anom01y_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 456?
<FloodBot1> Anom01y_: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Chappie-san2, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first name of Andrew Tanenbaum (the creator of Minix, which inspired the creation of Linux)?
<FloodBot1> NiteRain, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many seconds are there in a minute?
<FloodBot1> Pulec, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the letter of the alphabet immediately after A?
<FloodBot1> Nekos, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Ubuntu'?
<FloodBot1> Bish_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is the Sun (as viewed from Earth)?
<FloodBot1> Nekos: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> wad, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is an orange orangutan?
<FloodBot1> tonsofpcs, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 3 (3*3)?
<FloodBot1> pkh_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 10 minus 7 (10-7)?
<FloodBot1> pkh_: Please give your answer here in the channel
<FloodBot1> kemmotar, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much wood would a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood?
<FloodBot1> tim_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number lies between 8 and 10?
<FloodBot1> jtlap_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: If you have 2 pears and 3 apples, how many fruits do you have?
<FloodBot1> slonsiki, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: If you have 2 pears and 3 apples, how many fruits do you have?
<FloodBot1> averiso, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is Richard Stallman's (the founder of the GNU toolsuite that Ubuntu uses) first name?
<FloodBot1> docmur, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Is Ubuntu the best operating system in the world?
<FloodBot1> mindflash: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> stochasm: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> CAQ, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What letter is between A and C alphabetically?
<FloodBot1> TheVoid: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<CAQ> b
<FloodBot1> CAQ: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> tim_: Please give your answer here in the channel
<slonsiki> JOIN #ubuntu
<FloodBot1> JC_SoCal: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> xcvt01_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many days are in a week?
<xcvt01_> 7 days of cours
<xcvt01_> ^^
<xcvt01_> <Floodbot1>
<FloodBot1> docmur_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many months are there in a year?
<FloodBot1> eristikophiles, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is an orange orangutan?
<FloodBot1> histo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 minus 3 (6-3)?
<FloodBot1> histo: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> bjorn_248: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> jtlap_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: If you have 2 pears and 3 apples, how many fruits do you have?
<FloodBot1> xcvt01_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many days are in a week?
<tonsofpcs> FloodBot1: 9
<tonsofpcs> 9
<FloodBot1> tonsofpcs: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> tonsofpcs: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> abumirqaan: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> tim_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number lies between 8 and 10?
<FloodBot1> Vert, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the letter of the alphabet immediately before E?
<wad> FloodBot1, orange
<FloodBot1> mattswe: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> io: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> veasmkii_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What letter is between A and C alphabetically?
<FloodBot1> txdv_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 times 2 (3*2)?
<FloodBot1> WillB, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first name of Andrew Tanenbaum (the creator of Minix, which inspired the creation of Linux)?
<FloodBot1> priyankc, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many hours are there in a day?
<FloodBot1> mayday-, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a violet violin?
<FloodBot1> acrocity_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters does 'ls' (a command to list files in Ubuntu) have?
<FloodBot1> jp^-, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 minus 3 (6-3)?
<FloodBot1> extropia1pirate, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 plus 2 (6+2)?
<FloodBot1> Cueball, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are there in the word 'free' as in speech?
<FloodBot1> Kowalczy1, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Linux' (Linux is the kernel upon which Ubuntu is built)?
<FloodBot1> CobraXnaiL, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many months are there in a year?
<FloodBot1> JengYiC_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 2 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> nullsign_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 10 minus 5 (10-5)?
<FloodBot1> Anonissi1us, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Pastebin is a site where you should paste your error message, to avoid flooding the channel. How many letters are in the word 'pastebin'?
<FloodBot1> Laser_Shark, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters does 'ls' (a command to list files in Ubuntu) have?
<FloodBot1> ppyhd_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 6 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Inc`_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: If you have 1 cat and 1 dog, how many animals do you have?
<FloodBot1> gustav__, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What language is spoken in Germany?
<FloodBot1> orbliviator, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'KDE' (KDE is an alternative to GNOME, used in Kubuntu)
<FloodBot1> Tatuu5, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'swap' (a swap partition or file is a place on disk providing virtual memory)
<Cueball> 4
<FloodBot1> Y_Ichiro_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a violet violin?
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Y_Ichiro_: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> crus, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent are the United States of America in?
<FloodBot1> Cueball: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> priyankc, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many hours are there in a day?
<FloodBot1> __marix, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which language is spoken in Japan?
<FloodBot1> eshlox_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Would you like to join #ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> deavid, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What whole number comes immediately before 10?
<FloodBot1> stormcompex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the number between 4 and 6?
<FloodBot1> t0h_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent is South Africa in?
<FloodBot1> Lunar_La1p, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a brown bug?
<FloodBot1> wedgwoodz, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What day comes before Tuesday?
<FloodBot1> _yarkada, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 7 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> rtr_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many seconds are there in a minute?
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> LaserShark, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: How many letters does 'ls' (a command to list files in Ubuntu) have?
<FloodBot1> LaserShark, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: How many letters does 'ls' (a command to list files in Ubuntu) have?
<FloodBot2> acrocity, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What color is a blue butterfly?
<FloodBot1> acrocity, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What color is a blue butterfly?
<FloodBot1> LaserShark: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> LaserShark: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> LaserShark: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> chrisdambrosio__, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 8 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Anonisssimus, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: How much is 2 times 2 (2*2)?
<FloodBot1> eshlox: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> nullsign, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 plus 4 (3+4)?
<FloodBot1> Anonisss1mus, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first letter in the word 'Ubuntu'?
<FloodBot1> Inc`, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 1 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> Will|, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'UNIX' (UNIX is the old operating system that Linux loosely mimicks)
<FloodBot1> Anakin, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What color is a violet violin?
<FloodBot1> Anom01y: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> WaqarAzeem, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: If you have 1 cat and 1 dog, how many animals do you have?
<FloodBot1> bishopplox: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Guest29294, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What continent are the United States of America in?
<FloodBot2> Guest29294, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What continent are the United States of America in?
<FloodBot2> ppyhd, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'Canonical' (Canonical is the company that funds Ubuntu)
<FloodBot1> ppyhd, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'Canonical' (Canonical is the company that funds Ubuntu)
<FloodBot1> nullsign, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 plus 4 (3+4)?
<FloodBot2> nullsign, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 3 plus 4 (3+4)?
<FloodBot1> Guest29294, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent are the United States of America in?
<FloodBot2> Guest29294, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent are the United States of America in?
<FloodBot2> _marix, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many hours are there in a day?
<FloodBot1> _marix, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many hours are there in a day?
<FloodBot1> marahin, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent are the United States of America in?
<FloodBot2> marahin, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent are the United States of America in?
<FloodBot1> jp^-, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 minus 3 (6-3)?
<FloodBot2> jp^-, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 6 minus 3 (6-3)?
<FloodBot1> Vert, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the letter of the alphabet immediately before E?
<FloodBot1> Anonissimus, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the first digit in the number 123?
<gustav__> FloodBot1: German.
<FloodBot1> gustav__: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Lunar_Lamp, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the first letter in the word 'Fedora'?
<FloodBot1> Lunar_Lamp: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<Lunar_Lamp> f
<FloodBot1> rattatoue, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last digit in the number 758?
<Anonissimus> 1
<FloodBot1> Anonissimus: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> wedgwood_away, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: How much wood would a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood?
<FloodBot1> stormcompex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the number between 4 and 6?
<FloodBot1> stormcompex, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the number between 4 and 6?
<FloodBot1> v1z_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent is France in?
<FloodBot1> jp^, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are in the word 'dpkg', which is the program that install and removes packages in Ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> stormelc, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the letter between M and O alphabetically?
<FloodBot1> stormelc, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the letter between M and O alphabetically?
<FloodBot1> stormelc, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the letter between M and O alphabetically?
<FloodBot1> Guest51990, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 123?
<FloodBot1> stormelc, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the letter between M and O alphabetically?
<FloodBot1> docmur, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Is Ubuntu the best operating system in the world?
#ubuntu-unregged 2013-03-26
<FloodBot1> _DIoX|DaZ, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Pastebin is a site where you should paste your error message, to avoid flooding the channel. How many letters are in the word 'pastebin'?
<FloodBot1> ihashack1, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 10 minus 7 (10-7)?
<FloodBot1> sampos_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'KDE' (KDE is an alternative to GNOME, used in Kubuntu)
<FloodBot1> joar_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last digit in the number 758?
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> ubuntulog_: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Paddy_NI, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many hours are there in a day?
<Paddy_NI> 24
<FloodBot1> Paddy_NI: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Blauskae1M: Please give your answer here in the channel
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<Blauskae1M> FloodBot1: 5
<FloodBot1> _DIoX|DaZ, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Pastebin is a site where you should paste your error message, to avoid flooding the channel. How many letters are in the word 'pastebin'?
<Varazir_> 4
<FloodBot1> Varazir_: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> larsduesing, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the letter between M and O alphabetically?
<FloodBot1> larsduesing, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the letter between M and O alphabetically?
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<sampos_> KDE
<FloodBot1> sampos_: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> lupfantomo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are there in the word 'free' as in speech?
<FloodBot1> iiska, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What language is spoken in Italy?
<FloodBot1> johnm, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What day comes before Sunday?
<FloodBot1> johnm: Please give your answer here in the channel
<johnm> saturday
<FloodBot1> lupfantomo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are there in the word 'free' as in speech?
<FloodBot1> gustav_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which whole number lies between 8 and 10?
<gustav_> FloodBot1: 9.
<FloodBot1> joar: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> lupfantomo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are there in the word 'free' as in speech?
<FloodBot1> Pulec, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the letter of the alphabet immediately after A?
<gustav_> FloodBot1: 9.
<gustav_> FloodBot1: Wake up.
<FloodBot1> lupfantomo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are there in the word 'free' as in speech?
<gustav_> FloodBot1: Hey!
<FloodBot1> wedgwood, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What is the letter of the alphabet immediately before E?
<FloodBot1> Guest28578, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: How much is 7 minus 1 (7-1)?
<FloodBot1> Nakkel, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: How many letters are in the word 'dpkg', which is the program that install and removes packages in Ubuntu?
<Nakkel> 4
<FloodBot1> Nakkel: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> wedgwood_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are there in the word 'free' as in speech?
<wedgwood_> 4
<FloodBot1> lupfantomo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are there in the word 'free' as in speech?
<FloodBot1> wedgwood_: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> marahin: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> lupfantomo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are there in the word 'free' as in speech?
<FloodBot1> arkx, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What day comes before Sunday?
<FloodBot1> lupfantomo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are there in the word 'free' as in speech?
<FloodBot1> lupfantomo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are there in the word 'free' as in speech?
<FloodBot1> hggdh: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> lupfantomo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are there in the word 'free' as in speech?
<FloodBot1> veasmkii, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last digit in the number 987?
<FloodBot1> xerox1, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many fingers are in a hand?
<FloodBot1> lupfantomo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are there in the word 'free' as in speech?
<FloodBot1> lupfantomo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are there in the word 'free' as in speech?
<FloodBot1> lupfantomo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are there in the word 'free' as in speech?
<FloodBot1> IcePee, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the letter between S and U in the alphabet?
<FloodBot1> lupfantomo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are there in the word 'free' as in speech?
<FloodBot1> AlertEye: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> LjL: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> lupfantomo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are there in the word 'free' as in speech?
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
#ubuntu-unregged 2013-03-27
<FloodBot1> lupfantomo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are there in the word 'free' as in speech?
<FloodBot1> lupfantomo, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are there in the word 'free' as in speech?
<FloodBot1> covi, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Is P=NP?
<FloodBot1> stormelc, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the letter between M and O alphabetically?
<FloodBot1> chris286, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much wood would a woodchuck chuck, if a woodchuck could chuck wood?
<FloodBot1> chris445, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 2 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> covi, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Is P=NP?
<FloodBot1> 16WAAN8GH, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the last letter in the word 'Slackware'?
<FloodBot1> chris408, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What letter is between A and C alphabetically?
<FloodBot1> chris459, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What language do Russians speak in Russia?
<FloodBot1> covi, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Is P=NP?
<FloodBot1> covi, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Is P=NP?
<FloodBot1> covi, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Is P=NP?
<FloodBot1> JC_SoCal: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> L0rdShrek____: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> NuSuey: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Stardroid__: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> abumirqaan: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> mattswe: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Amaan: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Ghoul__: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> xorox90: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Antiga: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
#ubuntu-unregged 2013-03-28
<FloodBot3> txwikinger2: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> txwikinger2: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot3> Hypnotoad: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> Hypnotoad: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> kloeri: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot3> kloeri: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> io: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot2> marienz: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot3> marienz: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> marienz: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> NuSuey: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> chris452, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 10 minus 5 (10-5)?
<FloodBot1> zoktar: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> NuSuey: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> JC_SoCal: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> JC_SoCal: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> mattswe: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> xorox90: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> chrisl33_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Would you like to join #ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> chris52, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent is France in?
<FloodBot1> alejandro, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: A terminal is the place where you type commands in Linux. How many letters does the word 'terminal' have?
#ubuntu-unregged 2013-03-29
<FloodBot1> ritz: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
#ubuntu-unregged 2013-03-30
<FloodBot1> v1z_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent is France in?
<FloodBot1> eN_Joy_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent are the United States of America in?
<FloodBot1> Nickwiz_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters does 'ls' (a command to list files in Ubuntu) have?
<FloodBot1> tekkbuzz, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many letters are in the word 'dpkg', which is the program that install and removes packages in Ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> cellofel1ow, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the number 8 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> prooz_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the letter of the alphabet immediately before E?
<FloodBot1> hexabit_, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Type the word 'ALSA' (ALSA is the Linux subsystem that provides sound on Ubuntu)
<FloodBot1> harris, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first name of Andrew Tanenbaum (the creator of Minix, which inspired the creation of Linux)?
<FloodBot1> james___, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How many legs does a cat have?
<james___> 4
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> james___: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Toph2, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first digit in the number 293?
<FloodBot1> onewanman: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> tensorpuddin, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Which language is spoken in Japan?
<Toph2> 2
<FloodBot1> Toph2: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<harris> Japanesse
<FloodBot1> ivorybishop: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> michal__, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: Linux is the kernel that Ubuntu uses. How many letters are in 'Linux'?
<FloodBot1> DWSR2, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: How much is 10 minus 5 (10-5)?
<FloodBot1> DWSR2: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> harris, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What is the first name of Andrew Tanenbaum (the creator of Minix, which inspired the creation of Linux)?
<harris> Andrew
<FloodBot1> harris: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<tekkbuzz> FloodBot1: 4
<FloodBot1> tekkbuzz: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> tensorpudding, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What color is a violet violin?
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot3> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot3> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot3> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot3> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> marahin, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent are the United States of America in?
<FloodBot1> marahin, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent are the United States of America in?
<FloodBot3> marahin, this is a check to ensure that you're human and not a spambot: What continent are the United States of America in?
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot3> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot3> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot3> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot2> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot3> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> Please register to the freenode network to join #ubuntu - Instructions and explanation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> DWSR, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: How many legs does a cat have?
<DWSR> 4
<FloodBot1> DWSR: Thanks! Now type /join #ubuntu to join.  Register if you don't want to do this again: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration
<FloodBot1> TheMaster, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: What color was Napoleon's white horse?
#ubuntu-unregged 2013-03-31
<FloodBot1> Unit193, you've changed your nickname, so I'll have to ask again: Type the number 9 in letters, not in digits
<FloodBot1> mattswe: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> Ghoul__: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
<FloodBot1> xorox90_: You're now cloaked; please try again joining #ubuntu (type /join #ubuntu) now.
